# FINALLY hit the shelves near me!



## zwiller (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 28, 2020)

that just gives me the shivers!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2020)

Now I know why I don't care for bologna.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh rubbish...


----------



## ofelles (Oct 28, 2020)

I just threw up!  Thanks!
I saw a thread about Pumpkin Spice Spam a while back on another forum.  Same reaction.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 28, 2020)

OH that was a bit of a smashed & squashed high hope let down.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2020)

That's just nasty.


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 28, 2020)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 28, 2020)

Yea I think I'll pass on that one!


----------



## Murray (Oct 28, 2020)

I can’t believe people dislike bologna made with chicken, always thought chicken is healthier than pure pork bologna.


----------



## SmokinGame (Oct 28, 2020)

Wonder how that would be fried?!?!?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 28, 2020)

Hell yeah! Have to grab a big chubby and hit the grill!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 28, 2020)

Definitely worth some laughs! Wife is talking to daughter on the phone so I screenshot this and sent to daughter then waited silently...suddenly heard...eeewwww!! I'm laughing at this point and wife doesn't know why.  Then daughter showed it to her husband...oh my god...WHY ????? Was his response.  
So please share with your friends and family,  it's worth the laughs!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 28, 2020)

When they come out with Pumpkin Spice Souse we'll be talking!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks so much Sam but I'll take a zero on that one sir. Not a huge fan of bologna but add the nasty stuff and it's just way too far out of bounds for me.

UGH!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Oct 28, 2020)

Um, nope, nope, and nope!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 28, 2020)

Probably horrible but by god I’d try a bite. You never know.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2020)

Murray said:


> I can’t believe people dislike bologna made with chicken, always thought chicken is healthier than pure pork bologna.



HEALTHIER? You ain't getting well trimmed, Low Fat, Breast Meat here! The Chicken in Bologna is Skin and Mechanically Separated Meat from Spent Layers.   

Pumpkin Spice Bologna? Why would you do that to Poor Man's Filet Mignon!?!
Fried Bologna and Onions on a Crusty Roll, is one of my favorite Hot Sammies!...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 28, 2020)

I’m going to have to check my local Walmarts for this “pumpkin spice bologna”. I’m super excited right now. And I’m also a Yankee living in Arkansas, the Ozarks.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 28, 2020)

Gee, I wouldn't eat bologna in any manner, shape, or form there days, had enough for lunch when I was a kid. Pumpkin Spice? Disgusting, no way!


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 28, 2020)

It's not so much why you would eat this.... it's more like how would you eat this?



chef jimmyj said:


> HEALTHIER? You ain't getting well trimmed, Low Fat, Breast Meat here! The Chicken in Bologna is Skin and Mechanically Separated Meat from Spent Layers.
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Bologna? Why would you do that to Poor Man's Filet Mignon!?!
> Fried Bologna and Onions on a Crusty Roll, is one of my favorite Hot Sammies!...JJ


Okay, let's cut right to the bone.... do you like it fried in butter or bacon grease (or lard), and.... do you like mustard on that sandwich?



sawhorseray said:


> Gee, I wouldn't eat bologna in any manner, shape, or form there days, had enough for lunch when I was a kid. Pumpkin Spice? Disgusting, no way!



Oklahoma prime rib??   Bologna is ready to eat right out of the package, so you can't screw it up.  No baloney here.... but smoked bologna is pretty good if you start with a good quality. Mustard slather, some BBQ rub and a little love is all it takes. 












And if you add some sauce.....


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 28, 2020)

Not for me...


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't like bologna. I don't like pumpkin pie spice.  Is that a double negative?


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 28, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Oklahoma prime rib??   Bologna is ready to eat right out of the package, so you can't screw it up.  No baloney here.... but smoked bologna is pretty good if you start with a good quality. Mustard slather, some BBQ rub and a little love is all it takes.
> View attachment 468595
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, sorry 

 thirdeye
, not me, never gonna happen. I always say, if someone handed you a turd and told it was a ice cream cone, would you eat it? Butts, lips, and whatever they can scrape off the floor, I don't eat store-bought hot dogs either, another of the many reasons I make my own sausage. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 28, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nope, sorry
> 
> thirdeye
> , not me, never gonna happen. I always say, if someone handed you a turd and told it was a ice cream cone, would you eat it? Butts, lips, and whatever they can scrape off the floor, I don't eat store-bought hot dogs either, another of the many reasons I make my own sausage. RAY


Heheheee, good one Ray.  Well, there was a little good natured humor in my post, and I respect your culinary conviction.


----------



## SmokinGame (Oct 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Pumpkin Spice? Disgusting, no way!



Hey, Starbuck's makes millions of Pumpkin Spice! This may be their next seasonal sandwich!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks guys for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 29, 2020)

And thank you for the "Like" as well Warren. 

-John


----------



## bill1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Bet it goes great with cinnamon flavored bourbon.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 29, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Heheheee, good one Ray.  Well, there was a little good natured humor in my post, and I respect your culinary conviction.



I was a union carpenter for 34 years, started apprentice school when I was 17. Right down the hall a high school bud was taking class as a union apprentice to become a butcher. We both turned out went our separate ways, years later we ran into each other and had a few beers. That guy had been around at a few different facilities, he said he wouldn't eat a hot dog if he was starving. The man was no dope, and the stories he told was convincing enough for me, no hot dogs. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> ...
> That guy had been around at a few different facilities, he said he wouldn't eat a hot dog if he was starving. The man was no dope, and the stories he told was convincing enough for me, no hot dogs. RAY


I only buy Kosher hot dogs or franks.  Much better quality


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2020)

yankee2bbq
 Living in the pretty part of Arkansas!
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 30, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> yankee2bbq
> Living in the pretty part of Arkansas!
> Jim


Yes sir!!! And thank you!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 30, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> And thank you for the "Like" as well Warren.
> 
> -John



No problem the same to you.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Oct 30, 2020)

Years ago my wife's sisters had to tour the local pork plant in high school and the whole family is basically kosher now.   So I understand concerns over bologna or hot dogs BUT I bet the "beef" at fast food joints is probably of similar quality.  I draw the line at anything with mechanically separated chicken.  No thanks.   Around here we can get Amish all beef garlic bologna and it is the bomb.  You can tell it is good stuff and not junk.

On a serious note, I bet pumpkin spice without all the caramel/sugar/vanilla could actually work well in bologna.  Semi related now that TG is approaching is that a nice hit of chili powder is AWESOME on sweet potatoes.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 31, 2020)

Pumpkin belongs in pies.

Twice a yer.

Thanksgiving. 

Christmas.


----------



## xray (Nov 1, 2020)

I hate to be the square here, but is that pumpkin spice bologna real!? If so...my god man no way!

I never understood the pumpkin craze or got into it. Now if it was pumpkin spice scrapple, I would give that a shot.


----------



## Khrakk (Nov 1, 2020)

Ughh... 

That sounds really nasty and I'm afraid no amount of smoke can fix it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2020)

Bologna and hot dogs...  same exact thing just in different shapes... and you'll NEVER find ether in my fridge ... not even to keep em cold for somebody else .. 

One exception is Joe's (Boykjo) home made dogs...  I still have a pack of seasoning from him for 5 lbs worth...


----------



## zwiller (Nov 1, 2020)

xray
   Not a real thing just a joke.    

I don't care for pumpkin pie and a pecan pie guy.  That said, I saw a recipe with Fireball in it and think that could be a winner.  Pumpkin has it places in other stuff tho.  My wife's pumpkin roll is the bomb.  Pumpkin bread too. Pumpkin has a decent amount of protein and I bet it could be a great binder.  Plain pumpkin has barely any flavor.  Any flavor comes from the spices and the spices are not really that far off from german brats.  It's the metric ton on sugar and vanilla that gives it a turn for the worse.  

WOW.  Didn't realize that many are not into bologna/dogs.  Love them.  I like extra earthworm in mine    Rememberthat?  Just helped an ederly friend make a run for 10lbs of beef tongue.  He was surprised I wasn't put off by it.  I said something about beef heart and he lit up!  Ate some walleye cheeks at the last fish fry and people almost fainted.  They were insanely good and no BS!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> The man was no dope, and the stories he told was convincing enough for me, no hot dogs.


Before I got in The Carpenters , I was an ASE certified auto mechanic . That shop was on it's way out . One of the other mechanics got a job working on heavy equipment . Talking with him one day , he told me he had a call for a front loader at a processing plant . It was broke down in the middle of a floor full of blood and guts . He asked the guy if they could get rid of some of the trash so he could work . 
The operator told him " No , that's hotdogs "


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 1, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Years ago my wife's sisters had to tour the local pork plant in high school and the whole family is basically kosher now.
> ...


They haven't witnessed Kosher kill. That may change their minds, too.


chopsaw said:


> Before I got in The Carpenters , I was an ASE certified auto mechanic . That shop was on it's way out . One of the other mechanics got a job working on heavy equipment . Talking with him one day , he told me he had a call for a front loader at a processing plant . It was broke down in the middle of a floor full of blood and guts . He asked the guy if they could get rid of some of the trash so he could work .
> The operator told him " No , that's hotdogs "


One man's treasure is another mechanics trash.  Meat scraps appear as blood and guts?
Meat scraps get used as best as possible.  People or pets is a fine line in a commercial plant.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for the like Denny it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 2, 2020)

zwiller said:


> @xray   Not a real thing just a joke.
> 
> Ate some walleye cheeks at the last fish fry and people almost fainted.  They were insanely good and no BS!



Cheeks are the bomb, and from a walleye they're the biggity bomb! I'm surprised people thought it was weird - were they fishermen? Not much walleye here in CT but I take cheeks from the stripers I catch.


----------



## rajputaman04 (Nov 17, 2020)

I saw a thread about Pumpkin Spice Spam a while back on another forum. Same reaction.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 17, 2020)

We laugh...  https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/cooked/pumpkin-sausage


----------



## Millberry (Nov 17, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> It's not so much why you would eat this.... it's more like how would you eat this?
> 
> 
> Okay, let's cut right to the bone.... do you like it fried in butter or bacon grease (or lard), and.... do you like mustard on that sandwich?
> ...


My Gracious--that looks so good----Can I get a recipe?  Please?


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 17, 2020)

Millberry said:


> My Gracious--that looks so good----Can I get a recipe?  Please?


 Of course. The full write-up can be found HERE


----------



## Millberry (Nov 17, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Of course. The full write-up can be found HERE


----------



## Millberry (Nov 17, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Of course. The full write-up can be found HERE


I sure do appreciate that !


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 17, 2020)

You can say that again.


----------

